# Breakfast Fattie



## smokinhusker (Jul 26, 2012)

Now that my BF is back home from working out town, I decided to make him a Breakfast Fattie for sammies before he leaves for work.

1 1/2 lbs Jimmy Dean Natural Sausage, 3 scrambled eggs, sliced grilled potatoes with peppers and onions, shredded smoked Colby cheese and some leftover fried bacon then wrapped with Wright's Thick Steakhouse Flavored Bacon. Smoked in MES40 at 250* for 3.5 hrs with Hickory and Jack Daniel's Oak Barrel Chips.













DSC_0741.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Jul 26, 2012


















DSC_0743.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Jul 26, 2012


















DSC_0745.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Jul 26, 2012


















DSC_0746.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Jul 26, 2012


















DSC_0748.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Jul 26, 2012


















DSC_0763.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Jul 26, 2012


















DSC_0767.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Jul 26, 2012






This morning I warmed the slices on the griddle, added a hard fried egg, another slice of cheese and placed it all on a toasted bagel. He took sandwiches for the other guys he's working with. 

Sorry no pics of the sammies this morning cause it was 4AM and I wasn't in a picture taking mood

Thanks for looking!


----------



## piaconis (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice roll on the filling.  It shaped up very well.  Any tips on getting the shape that even?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 26, 2012)

piaconis said:


> Nice roll on the filling.  It shaped up very well.  Any tips on getting the shape that even?


Thank you! I roll the meat with a rolling pin in a gallon resealable bag. For the filling and I know it's hard to see but I leave the cooked scrambled eggs in one or two large pieces (I've even squared them off to fit the sausage), I keep the filling about 1/2" from the bottom edge and use the plastic wrap to start rolling (pulling it out of the way as I roll). When I'm done rolling it, I wrap the plastic wrap tightly around it and take both ends and "twirl" it to tighten the fattie and seal the ends. Hope this helps.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks great!


~Martin


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Jul 26, 2012)

That looks yummy, I gotta try doing one!  Thanks for the tips.  Steve


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Martin!


DiggingDogFarm said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Thank! No problem on the tips. I like to make these, slice them, vac seal and freeze then I've got them whenever we want sammies.


Dragonmaster194 said:


> That looks yummy, I gotta try doing one!  Thanks for the tips.  Steve


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 26, 2012)

I like the egg to meat ratio in the sliced pic  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sounds great though! I've yet to make a fatty. I think breakfast would be my first try.


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks great !! :drool


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks...3 eggs seems to work out pretty good. I also add another hard fried egg when I make sammies. These are so simple and can easily be made into breakfast sammies for hunting or riding atvs.


thoseguys26 said:


> I like the egg to meat ratio in the sliced pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


jrod62 said:


> Looks great !!


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Jul 26, 2012)

I think I will do the breakfast ones too.  I usually look for something and by the time I find it it is lunch time.  I bet they would be good on an english muffin or beagel.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 26, 2012)

Dragonmaster194 said:


> I think I will do the breakfast ones too.  I usually look for something and by the time I find it it is lunch time.  I bet they would be good on an english muffin or beagel.


Steve, I gotta tell you they are outstanding on a toasted or grilled English Muffin or Bagel. I like to slice it, vac seal and freeze it and it's there when I want or need them for sammies.


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll bet they are, I will get the makings and try one next week, still recovering from my weekend at the Elizabeth, CO Celtic Festival.  Steve


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 27, 2012)

Dragonmaster194 said:


> I'll bet they are, I will get the makings and try one next week, still recovering from my weekend at the Elizabeth, CO Celtic Festival.  Steve


Ah would that be the Renaissance Festival? Must have had a great time, huh? LOL


----------



## zahlgren (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks Great!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Your BF is a lucky man!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 27, 2012)

zahlgren said:


> Looks Great!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! He think so too and I just say he's spoiled!


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Jul 27, 2012)

Not the Ren Fest at Larksper, this was a smaller more family oriented Festival in Elizabeth CO.  about 20 miles east of Castle Rock.  I take my Grand daughters there, they and I enjoy it a lot.  They have a web site for it,  www.elizabethcelticfestival.com.  Check it out.  I am already thinking of fatty ingredients and have about 30 to make!  I think I am hooked.  Steve


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 27, 2012)

The possibilities are endless, check out the Fatty Sticky


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks S2K, I've been there looking and also thinking of what we like and have come up with a lot of ideas.  It looks like I will have to make a couple every other day for a while.  I will enjoy that!!!!!  Steve


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 27, 2012)

Looking great Alesia - sorry I missed this one


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 27, 2012)

No problem Gary and thank you!


Scarbelly said:


> Looking great Alesia - sorry I missed this one





Dragonmaster194 said:


> Not the Ren Fest at Larksper, this was a smaller more family oriented Festival in Elizabeth CO.  about 20 miles east of Castle Rock.  I take my Grand daughters there, they and I enjoy it a lot.  They have a web site for it,  www.elizabethcelticfestival.com.  Check it out.  I am already thinking of fatty ingredients and have about 30 to make!  I think I am hooked.  Steve


I'll have to check it out. I've lived in CO a long time and never heard of it. Thanks for the info. I've made a ground beef pizza fattie, bacon cheeseburger, there's lots of ones you can come up with, just depends on what you like. Let us know how they turn out!


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Jul 27, 2012)

_  I will do that, I think I will gather some ingredients and start them next weekend, I have to do some other rhings this comming week.Steve_


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 28, 2012)

I was just fixin' to do a search to see how 1-1/2Lb of Sausage worked in 1Gal Bags and here you have just made one.Your's looks good. I have to learn to fight the urge to over fill a Fattie. I want to make 3 when I get ingredients. I'm thinking 1 Breakfast with JD Spicy, 1 JD Spicy with Peppers, Onions, Mushrooms and Cheese and 1 Pizza Fattie with Italian Sausage...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 28, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I was just fixin' to do a search to see how 1-1/2Lb of Sausage worked in 1Gal Bags and here you have just made one.Your's looks good. I have to learn to fight the urge to over fill a Fattie. I want to make 3 when I get ingredients. I'm thinking 1 Breakfast with JD Spicy, 1 JD Spicy with Peppers, Onions, Mushrooms and Cheese and 1 Pizza Fattie with Italian Sausage...JJ


Hey Chef, I made them with the 1 lb chub but it just seemed to thin when rolled out and wanted to split. That's why I tried 1 1/2 lbs. Works pretty good and doesn't try to break apart. Ovefilling is a tough problem to overcome! It's so easy to overfill. Those sound good Good luck!


----------



## inspecchi (Jan 2, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Now that my BF is back home from working out town, I decided to make him a Breakfast Fattie for sammies before he leaves for work.
> 
> 1 1/2 lbs Jimmy Dean Natural Sausage, 3 scrambled eggs, sliced grilled potatoes with peppers and onions, shredded smoked Colby cheese and some leftover fried bacon then wrapped with Wright's Thick Steakhouse Flavored Bacon. Smoked in MES40 at 250* for 3.5 hrs with Hickory and Jack Daniel's Oak Barrel Chips.
> 
> ...


These look awesome. I am going to try this as I am a breakfast lover. Thanks for the pics and instructions.


----------



## inspecchi (Jan 2, 2013)

I am a breakfast lover. I am going to try one of these this weekend. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cnysmoke (May 29, 2013)

The breakfast fattie looks awesome. I'm a total newbie and had never heard of a fattie until today but i'm very excited to try different combinations of them.

Thanks again everyone


----------

